# Cargo van vs truck/trailer



## ContractorJack

Currently I'm using a AWD chevy express cargo van and I'm seriously considering switching to a truck and trailer for the following advantages..I do hardwood floors and have plenty of finishes that I constantly use and applicators that go with them, and they smell up the cab when I'm driving(hours at a time in traffic) no matter how good I seal then. So it would solve that problem. By the way I do have a pretty good vapor barrier but the smells still make there way through. Another reason would be that I would have a personal vehicle and a work car all in one (Savin some insurance $). I'm not too worried about gettin dust in the truck cuz I have a dustless system for my sand jobs. 
So pretty much the only down side would be trailing somethin behind me all over, i have a dump trailer so it's not any different to drive around but it's definetly more o a hassle then a van. Oh and tools might not be as safe in a trailer I guess.

So anyone make that transition and loved it or regret it?


----------



## woodchuck2

I have been towing a trailer since i started my business and only twice now have a come across a driveway i could not enter, at least reasonably. I worked out of a van for another electrician yrs ago and that sucked! Then there was the noise and it was cold all the time. Everything you needed was on the bottom of the pile and you still never had everything you needed. I did try working out of a van since i got the trailer and i gave up after 3days. I did more driving around chasing items i forgot or just did not have with me that i normally would. I do plan on buying a van down the road but i am leaning towards something like a bread truck so it has easy walk in access, can carry some weight and handle items 12-14' long if need be. I would also be building a wall right behind the seats for silence and warmth.


----------



## DuFast

I definatly think driving a van is easier and a lil faster parking and pulling in and out of places, but when I worked for a drywaller thank goodness i brought my own pan and knives and all we needed was a zook boxes and a pump cuz it was the biggest mess ever.


----------



## Remodelor

I run a truck/trailer combo, and it works great. Parking is the biggest problem, however the ability to haul all my tools and have a truck bed for misc is pretty sweet. That said, I think my ideal setup would be a big cargo van with an open trailer for trash / materials. That way I would only be inconvenienced on demo and delivery days.


----------



## CarrPainting

working out of a van DEMANDS organization. If your not EXTREMELY organized, forget it.

However working out of a cube van (which I have) is pretty nice. And you dont freeze your tail off in the winter.


----------



## Cwcoomer

I work out of a chevy express 2500. You must be extremely organized and probably have one specific trade. I work for a restaurant chain and do HVAC by trade. However, I do electric, plumbing, and light carpentry depending what day it is. Its impossible to keep all the supplies and tools in the van, so I'm constantly running for parts. half the time I have a trailer on me anyway hauling large restaurant equipment. I think someday my solution will be something like s UPS truck.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Remodelor said:


> That said, I think my ideal setup would be a big cargo van with an open trailer for trash / materials. That way I would only be inconvenienced on demo and delivery days.


That's what I have, and it works well for me. As mentioned, you do need to keep everything organized, but you need to do that no matter how you carry your stuff.


----------



## buildenterprise

Here's my setup, I've got the best of both. My van is pretty much a rolling hardware store, and I have one set of power tools in there. The trailer is stocked with duplicates of everything I have in the van so I can be on two sites at once, which has been the case for the last year and a half. The whole reason I got an extended passenger van was so that I could have full insulation and heat/ac in the rear, it's no rattle trap like some cargo vans. I also have a first row bench seat so it doubles as the crew mover and family vehicle when necessary, and there's still over 8' of cargo length for sheet goods, etc.


----------



## ContractorJack

Ya I am very organized and my tools fit pretty comfortably if I get the puzzle right. I don't have much room for material though but I don't really need anything other then nails, sand paper, stains and finishes. Occasionally I do some electrical but a few spools of wire is not a big deal. Wood gets delivered to jobs and so I might transport a few bundles if too much or not enough. So I guess that a van works pretty good for me. Now I just have to justify the parking hassle to have a truck as a personal vehicle as well. Its really a toss up, personal preference takes it on this one I guess


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

after having my awd van i would be hard pressed to work out of a truck,yea i would like it for certain days but the van is real hard to beat


----------



## healdman45

I have been working out of a truck/trailer combo for ten years or more. But before that I worked with my father out of a 4x4 cargo van. It was good I guess having the tools in the truck whenever you needed them but it's also nice to have a bunch of tools in the trailer, on site and ready to go. Plus you can tell your guys to get started in the morning before you get to the site. 
But I'm considering going back to a van when I buy my next truck. Can't decide myself. I guess I'll wait and see what kind of work I'm doing then because I can tell you if I had to pull a trailer every day over frost heaves, get to the job, clean up all the stuff that fell on the floor, then start, I might go nuts.


----------



## Randy Bush

My first outfit was a E-150 van, Get to a drag everything out to get to the bottom. Next and still have it was a 1ton step van much nicer easy to get around with , was able to haul my 20 ft plank in it. But when working out of town that was a pain always needed someone to come and get me if leaving it at the job. Now have 20 ft trailer and truck. Works pretty good. Sometimes hard to find a spot to park it , but get that worked most of the time . and if I need to go after material just unhook and not worry about putting everything away. I think it really comes down what you get use to and how and where you work.


----------



## JT Wood

I need the 4x4 btw it was snowing here today


----------



## Cole82

hughjazz said:


> I need the 4x4 btw it was snowing here today


I would move.:whistling


----------



## JT Wood




----------

